# Loft for a "special needs" bird



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm looking to build a loft. I'm new to pigeon ownership and this'll be my first. As it stands, I think I'll go with something based on this

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

as it fits well in the space I have available.

I've only got two birds right now, but would like to expand my flock in time. Also, I'm no Bob Vila, so I'd appreciate advice, suggestions and criticism. 

Especially in light of the fact that one of my birds is a rescued feral I first met when some punk kid with a BB gun rendered him flightless. (The tendons in his right wing were damaged beyond repair, so he can still jump up about two feet and fall with style when he puts a real effort into it) I'd like my flighted birds to be able to get access to him, yet keep him from taking off on me.


----------



## GingerPigeon (May 22, 2011)

That's so nice you are going to build a loft for a disabled pigeon. Make sure there are ramps he can walk up. It will make him feel better if he can get off the ground.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I think stairs are better than ramps, pigeons that can use their legs like to hop up stairs.
I think it's better to keep birds that cannot use their legs on one level so they don't fall and injure themselves. I have several special needs birds.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah, stairs...I hadn't thought about that. If I get more material, I just may replace the ramps I already installed.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Most of our lofts are handicapped pigeon accessible, we have a few pigeons that have limited flying ability. 
We have wire ramps at all of our lower doors, the wire is a heavy gauge so it will hold the wieght of the pigeon.

I've found that using a wooden ramp can warp with time & weather and even if you provide "non slip treads" become slippery in the rain & winter. The wire has been holding up for 4 years now with no rust.


----------

